# Remington 742 trigger. Can it be improved



## Bigbook

Can the trigger pull be improved upon without a new one being installed?


----------



## density1

Timney makes a sort of fix. I put it in my 742 and it did help with the creep and pull weight.

http://www.timneytriggers.com/shop/timney-remington-870-trigger-fix-replacement-trigger.aspx


----------



## Nannyman

density1 said:


> Timney makes a sort of fix. I put it in my 742 and it did help with the creep and pull weight.
> 
> http://www.timneytriggers.com/shop/timney-remington-870-trigger-fix-replacement-trigger.aspx



^^^^^^^. My buddy just had this done. He likes it a lot. I checked and it is much better.


----------



## 7Mag Hunter

There was a gunsmith on here last year that did
742 triggers....
Carter Powell
carter@barsnake.com
from Oregon


----------



## frankwright

http://store.barnesgunparts.com/remington-7400-7600-760-740-.html
I have not used this kit but I had a gunsmith install a lighter trigger spring in my 740 and it is definitely lighter and a lot easier to shoot accurately.


----------



## jglenn

Ernie the gunsmith has springs for them.. Used quite a few of his springs on different guns and they all worked fine

http://erniethegunsmith.com/catalog/i36.html


----------



## bearhunter39

jglenn said:


> Ernie the gunsmith has springs for them.. Used quite a few of his springs on different guns and they all worked fine
> 
> http://erniethegunsmith.com/catalog/i36.html


This it has worked for me.


----------



## Wooly Bugger

Ive got an old 742 that I actually like the trigger on it. Personally I have never altered any of my triggers, I learn to adjust my shooting than the trigger, tweaking to make lighter or reduce this "creep" people talk about, I guess Im just not really concerned about all that. Im not a professional shooter, professional hunter or sniper, so little things like a few pounds or ounces or 1/16th of an inch on trigger pull isnt a big deal. Internet "sniper wannabes" are ruining a great sport


----------



## ryanh487

All remington triggers are adjustable, even though most of them have sealed adjustment bolts. 

If you are not familiar with the inner mechanics of your gun, ask a gun smith to make the adjustments for you.  I was able to take all the creep and grit out of my 770 trigger with about 20 minutes of tinkering, and now it's a nice crisp 2 lb trigger at 0 cost.


----------



## Darkhorse

A Remington Model 742 is an automatic rifle and this trigger has no adjustment. Out of the gun it resembles the trigger assemby of a Model 1100 or 1187.
I had a couple many years ago and back then aftermarket springs were nonexistent as far as we knew. Some Judicious stoning helped make mine much smoother but didn't do much for pull weight. I would think a new spring is the way to go.


----------



## WishboneW

I have used Earnie the gunsmith springs and the Timney trigger fix. Hands down like the Timney best. Have it in my 11-87 and 870 as well


----------



## jmoser

Believe these are similar to 870 fire control group as stated above; I have done several 870s with simple spring change.
You can buy replacement sears in different weights for the 870 but not sure if the sear part itself is identical.


----------



## frankwright

http://www.mcarbo.com/store/p/29-Re...-Rifles-750-7400-7600-Trigger-Spring-Kit.aspx


----------

